# A "Petition" Forum?



## Eric (Sep 17, 2007)

I was just wondering if there is a possibility of a "petition" forum where people could all collaborate on their emails and dream specs to form there petitions for guitar companies to do custom lines?


----------



## technomancer (Sep 17, 2007)

I have mixed feelings about this... sure these threads have dominated the sevenstring section for the last few days... but they don't come up that often and some of them I actually care about (like when Noodles posts KxK info)


----------



## B Lopez (Sep 17, 2007)

Im surprised the petition threads stay alive at all.

If I were in Chris' shoes, I wouldn't want my site to be at the helm of pestering guitar companys.


----------



## Eric (Sep 17, 2007)

technomancer said:


> I have mixed feelings about this... sure these threads have dominated the sevenstring section for the last few days... but they don't come up that often and some of them I actually care about (like when Noodles posts KxK info)



Thats a little different than "hey everyone put your name down on this list..."


----------



## yevetz (Sep 19, 2007)

GREATEST IDEA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Drew (Sep 19, 2007)

Have you ever seen an "online petition" result in anything? They're retarded - all you need to "sign" an online petition is an email address, and if I felt like it I could create a few hundred thousand Hotmail addresses to convince Fender to build a sevenstring American Stratocaster. That doesn't mean they'll sell several hundred thousand, exactly. 

The only time "petitions" have resulted in anything here was when custom luthiers were posting here to feel out interest for certain specs - Rob @ KxK wondering if there was enough interest in new boody shapes to warrant a test run, Kurt @ Rondo doing the same... And that's not a petition, that's cultivating feedback. 

There are plenty of online "petition" sites that you can start your own petitions on; if you want one, use one of them.


----------



## Groff (Sep 19, 2007)

It sounds like a good idea at first, but it would turn into a nit-pick fest.

"I want this guitar with an ebony board instead!" of "I don't want 707's I wand 81-7's/blackouts" etc.

Just as a general observation, a lot of us around here are pretty picky as to specs of a gutiar, I don't think we'd be able to agree on the final specs of a guitar to warrant a pettition. 

And as Drew said, there are plenty of sites out there for petitions, use one of them.

Post a link or something. Na' mean?


----------



## Eric (Sep 19, 2007)

Well you see, I don't want to petition for anything personally. This idea was the result of pretty much all of the seven string guitar forum being filled with people arguing about the specs of the petition they had made...


----------



## Leon (Sep 19, 2007)

specs are often too specific, if i may be so grammatically redundant


----------



## Drew (Sep 20, 2007)

Eric said:


> Well you see, I don't want to petition for anything personally. This idea was the result of pretty much all of the seven string guitar forum being filled with people arguing about the specs of the petition they had made...



Well that's the thing - that WASN'T a petition. It was an attempt to gain consensus on a guitar Kurt had agreed to build. 

Now, personally, I can't speak for Chris but I don't want a forum of "I think ESP should build this, who's with me?" posts.


----------



## Chris (Sep 20, 2007)




----------

